
Doge 4 Water - Barbatos
http://doge4water.org/
======
citricsquid
The (most?) interesting part of this was the final 14,000,000 donation came
from someone going by "savethemhood". They claim...

    
    
        I take from the greedy to feed and blanket the poor. 
        I'm here today because I believe we are aligned. 
        I'm here to redistribute millions of Doge, from the 
        greedy, to you.
    

They appear to be (unconfirmed) responsible for theft of fiat and is
converting it to dogecoin to "help" people. They also gave out 10,000 Doge to
any redditor that asked for it. Here's their reddit post:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/20idcv/my_name_is_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/20idcv/my_name_is_hood_im_here_for_you/)

~~~
sillysaurus3
The most likely explanation is probably that they're wealthy and want to
donate some of it while having some fun. They're probably not a thief.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
That reddit post says:

>Do not be concerned, friends. These are not stolen crypto. I convert the
paper fiat of the wealthy into crypto for your to spread. Please help those in
need.

I read that as "I didn't steal cryptocurrency, I converted fiat." \- so did
they steal fiat, or is it legitimately gotten wealth?

~~~
lvs
I'd guess that this is an oblique reference to working in finance.

------
userbinator
> to be converted to current value in USD

It'll be interesting to see what happens... but somehow the idea of expending
huge amounts of computing power mining cryptocurrency for charity looks like
an incredibly more wasteful process than just shutting off your machines when
they're not in use and donating the difference in your power bill.

~~~
VMG
At least it's less wasteful than mining gold.

~~~
brador
Is it?

~~~
ivanca
Yes, exponentially.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-
pit_mining](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-pit_mining)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_cyanidation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_cyanidation)

------
untilHellbanned
The key point is that this is just another example of the Dogecoin community
sharing wealth with those who have less.

Regardless of the circumstances of the final donation, 2/3 of the 40M DOGE
goal had been achieved with a week to go. Considering that the demographics of
the Dogecoin community are largely teenagers giving 100-1000 DOGE each, this
is something to be commended.

------
sergers
First Jamaican bobsled now charity.

They are really trying to push dogecoin. Radeon cards for GPU mining are sold
out low stock. Prices have gone up.

Coworkers of mine invested $40k into GPU mining setups. At the current rate
they aren't evening mining enough to cover electricity costs.

Let alone paying off their initial investment which was a high interest loan.

Idiots to say the least...

Sorry to say I don't think dogecoin is going to skyrocket.

The future isn't dogecoin, nor bitcoin ever. I think I a newer protocol will
raise from the ashes of bitcoin that's more broadly accepted.

~~~
Cr1m5onK1ng
If they aren't mining enough to cover electricity costs then they either live
somewhere with really expensive electricity or have no clue what they are
doing. I cover my electricity bill in 4 days of the month. The rest is profit.

------
runeks
Now the question is what kind of slippage the seller of all those dogecoins
will experience. I'm not sure how big the market depth for dogecoins is on the
buy side.

~~~
Barbatos
This would be around 4% of the daily exchange I think. A water drop.

------
grinich
I really hope Dodgecoin turns into a Ponzi scheme for philanthropic deeds. :)

------
dantudor
This community is amazing. Not their first charitable donation and certainly
not their last. It will be interesting to see in a few years what 40,000,000
Dogecoin will equate to in USD. Then looking back this will be unbelievably
epic.

Congratulations to everyone who donated! Huge accomplishment!

------
ziggamon
Wow

------
SirDinosaur
here is information about the donation address:
[http://dogechain.info/address/DNfFHTUZ4kkXPnoYUvgt6BGVwonEFB...](http://dogechain.info/address/DNfFHTUZ4kkXPnoYUvgt6BGVwonEFB1b2i)

------
cordite
I am rather confused, who is buying Dogecoin to actually make this happen?

~~~
echo85
I think mostly people from the Dogecoin subreddit, reddit.com/r/dogecoin . A
lot of it was probably mined rather than bought also.

------
Barbatos
Why has the title been changed?

~~~
boldrikboldrik
I see this here often. Usually to less understandable.

